# 1934 childs schwinn boys standard



## redline1968 (Jun 11, 2009)

heres a picture of my schwinn 20" standard. its complete and needs to be restored  i also have nos tires for it. just thouhgt i show it since i dont see too many wood rim 20" bikes on this site. if you have any, post a picture.


----------



## pelletman (Jun 13, 2009)

It needs to be preserved, not restored!  Nice bike.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 13, 2009)

pelletman said:


> It needs to be preserved, not restored!  Nice bike.




  I agree,... I wouldn't even clean it if that is the original paint...


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 13, 2009)

*Headbadge*

Please show a pic. of the headbadge,I've never seen one that old. Thanks.

Pat


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks, the paint is not original on it. i agree it is cute and rare. the tires still hold air and just need cleaning. i would not touch it if it was the orig paint.  i might not but if i do it will be quite awhile from now.  i have the badge.   photo its off the bike but i will have a photo of it later. its the world badge.


----------



## pelletman (Jun 14, 2009)

You may be able to clean off the overpaint with oven cleaner and save the original paint underneath..


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 14, 2009)

How do you know it is a Schwinn?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 14, 2009)

because the schwinn badge fits it and the prewar book with the measurements fits it. along with the specs. hard to beat the prewar schwinn book.  if you want a close up of the holes i will provide it. great question though.


----------



## Ciscokid (Jun 14, 2009)

wow  and a 20" !!!..one of the earlyist i have seen,DO NOT repaint! ,find out the fender color and ruff'um up,to match the rest.....very cool little bike


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 15, 2009)

I really didn't think that it was very special. i had the thing hanging around and thought it would be nice to see if there was others out there. I have to say if you saw it in person the paint had been sanded underneath and repainted along time ago along with a small repair on the rear stay.  there are splotches of red and white but not enough to save it. it would take alot of work to protect the original paint.  i wish it was in better condition.  for now, i won't touch it; but,  i will prove its a schwinn as soon as i get my camera this evening.  i would like to see if there are others out there. 


 mark


----------



## TigerCat (Jun 15, 2009)

*Cool bike ....*

Did it have a chainguard ?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 15, 2009)

according to the catalog no gaurd. pics tomorrow
mark


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 16, 2009)

sm2501 said:


> How do you know it is a Schwinn?




The World brand was an Arnold Schwinn t/m

Pat


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2009)

heres some new pictures of the badge and holes ect. i checked the morrow hub and there was no date and the crank has no markings. the badge measures exactly as the head tube holes. one hole has a brocken screw. there has been a repair on the stay.  you can see the outline of the badge on the tube. it is a schwinn and i could be wrong  on the date it could be  a 1933 or earlier.  mark


----------

